# My new donkeys and me



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Well here we are bonding.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

They are smaller than I thought. In the other pics they looked alot bigger! I am so glad they have warmed up to you and settled in. They are lovely!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh I am so glad they have come around! They must be very loyal animals.


So sweet


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Yea they looked so big in my first pics but I guess it was because I was so far away taking the picture.

Stacey they are just the sweetest things. They have the softest noses that feel like velvet. They amaze me how calm they seem to be now. They were so funny today, they got spunky and started chasing each other around the field. They looked like two dogs playing. I think they like it here.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so jealous Trob! They look very happy at at home with you! 

Congrats!


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

I want some!!!! They are adorable! Brad feels the neighbors wouldn't like the wonderful noises that come from those precious lips. :roll:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Well so farm mine have only hee hawed twice and I have had them almost a week and half. Boys do it more I think.


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

They are too cute!! We need to come see them! 

I've always wanted a donkey! They are so neat!


----------

